# 2005 Alitma Pictures exposed!



## shorteeguy21 (Dec 3, 2003)

To look at the pictures click here http://www.nissanclub.com/ALTIMA/featured/2005altimaspy/ you have to love those headlights!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Ehh...very grainy but it looks the same.
I don't expect any major
body re-designs until '07.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Its got the TOOTH! Booooooo


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

^I'm with him on that.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

the 05 altima just got a redesigned grill in front(the tooth), possibly different taillights(probably red lexan over the same design to get rid of the clear that critics hate) and ,from what i hear, a redesigned dash to bring it along with every other 2003 and up redesign nissan, so expect a screen in dash, 3 spoke steering wheel etc, major new model arriving in 2007, nissan is very famliar lately, 3years, minor redesign, 1,2,3 years, major redesign, i think it pulls the look off better then the MAX though, it has a better shape for that front end IMO like the quest, no one really minds the tooth on the quest


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Ruben said:


> Its got the TOOTH! Booooooo


I agree also. The Nissan aftermarket can get rich off of just making improved grilles for our newer cars.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't have to worry about the "tooth"
or the ugly slats! Thank goodness for companies
like AT that can make a quality product for a very
specific niche market like Altima grills. 

The first gen Altima had a 5 year run and was extremely
succesful. There's nothing to make me think that the 
3rd gens will be no less popular. I'll be paid off in '07.
Just in time to look at the 4th gens... :woowoo:


----------



## currykid3 (Jan 10, 2003)

Tooth removal....








Not that it had the tooth but if it did....away it would go.


.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i saw an after market grill that looked similer to the stock o2-04 grill, just slats across it, in body color, without the nissan in front, very smooth


----------

